# Flamingo by Kayak?



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll try to be as polite as I can... are you from Mars? 

seriously, this should get you started...

http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/trailguides.htm


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Recent trips by forum member CarlosNoe

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1224012383

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1245328979


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

hey i got my gheenoe off of Carlos
he is cool  lol ok good luck on the yack out there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Always see em (yakkers) out by Christians Point.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a slough along the shoreline and a few dredge holes
that allow for close in travel east and west of the marina.
I liked to paddle to Bradley Key and Joe Kemp Key. Short trip, plenty of fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Been on some serious fish at both of those keys posted by Brett.


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Expect a full report with pictures!


----------

